# Wowo @Waxstock



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

We'll have a stand at this years show and we can't wait it'll be a great opportunity to meet some of our customers and also get some valued feedback.

There will also be some show offers, but that's a given isn't it?

See you there!

Neil


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Welcome and fantastic - your product look tip toe and the prices already they look even better!

Good luck on your journey


----------



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Welcome and fantastic - your product look tip toe and the prices already they look even better!
> 
> Good luck on your journey


Thanks for the best wishes!

Don't forget the DETWO20 coupon code if you are thinking of buying anything for 20% discount.

Cheers

Neil


----------

